# Curing Bacon in the Curing Chamber?



## ikeo (Nov 13, 2014)

I was wondering. When curing bacon it always says to store it in the fridge for x amount of days. Could it also be kept in the curing chamber at 55 degrees? 

I am always hurting for room in my fridge and alot of extra space in my curing chamber. I was just wondering if there was anything that would be ill advisable to curing bacon for a week at about 55 Fahrenheit.

Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2014)

If the bacon was "dry cured" such that the moisture content was reduced to make it inhospitable for bacterial growth, and the salt content was up around 5%+ , and it was cold smoked so the meat never got above 70 ish degrees.....   I would think it would be OK....


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 13, 2014)

I believe you'd need to be very careful with your prep and the type of cure used. Like Dave said, salinity and moisture content are vital to dry curing at above 40f, so just make sure you know that you're doing it safely.


----------



## brican (Nov 13, 2014)

IkeO said:


> I was wondering. When curing bacon it always says to store it in the fridge for x amount of days. Could it also be kept in the curing chamber at 55 degrees?


The short answer is no.

Please do not try it

A normal bacon curing room/fridge has a temperature range between 38 F. - 42 F be it a brine cure or a dry cure  ... maturing room/fridge runs at 45 F --- I have done maturing at 50 F on the rare occasion


----------



## zalbar (Nov 14, 2014)

You're wondering if you take a big piece of pork and COVER it in salt if it'll be ok?

Yeah, you're gonna be fine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2014)

Zalbar said:


> You're wondering if you take a big piece of pork and COVER it in salt if it'll be ok?
> 
> Yeah, you're gonna be fine.



LOL---Must be unsafe.

Clicked on your posted link, and it says,"This video not available in your country".

Bear


----------

